# Braved the lunch room, and survived first week at work



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

Today I managed to stay in the lunch room at my new job for a whole 30 minutes =D I had been too scared up until yesterday.. I stayed 15 minutes yesterday, but today I even got up the guts to make myself some tea. I'm proud cos I have been setting myself hierarchies and making little steps, e.g. I started having lunch at my desk, then I got brave enough to leave the building for lunch... then finally I went into the lunch room. 

Today I also got a list of clients that I will be working with, and I didn't freak out as much as I thought. I only phoned 2 of them and left messages after staring at the phone for a long time.... but still... =D

So I have completed my first week of full time work. I'm so tired now! Sleeeeeeeep.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

woot you go mugwumpie !


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Well done, keep it up.


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

It can only get better now Kiddo, keep trying and making those little goals to achieve!!!!!


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Well done! That's something that I know I would find very hard to do at work. In the past I've almost always stuck to eating lunch at my desk - as find it very hard to face going to places like that unless someone offers to go with me. On my own I know I'd find it incredibly difficult. Good for you!


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

That's great news Mug! It's the little steps that really add up.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

sweet!:yay


----------

